# [email protected]@king forward to Christmas Pics!!



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Today Melissa and I were FINALLY able to get together and take pics of Capote! She did an awesome job in her studio and I'm oober excited to see the pics and how they came out! 

Capote did really well..he was a lil excited, but I think we got some great shots..it's a lot easier to pose him when there's 2 people than when you're holding onto your camera and trying to take the pic real quick before he moves..lol. 

As soon as Melissa crops and edits them and sends them to me I'll post them up here for ya'll to see. BIG HUGE thanks for Melissa..It was so good to meet you and I had a lot of fun! Hopefully we can get a playdate together sometime for Capote and Stogie to meet.. 

p.s. Melissa thought he was well behaved..and he was. Until he repaid me for all the jostling and posing in the studio by throwing up twice in the car and then 2 more times when we got home..lol. If I had ate I probably would have thrown up too.. uke:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I look forward to seeing the proofs. Melissa is probably the BEST photographer I have had the pleasure of dealing with. How lucky you are to live so close to her. Although, Kimberly and I are hoping we can convince her to move further west!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha..no way.. She needs to stay right here.. :fencing:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am soooooo jealous. I see the pics of her dogs and can only imagine how awesone Capote will look. I am thinking that Melissa needs to tour the US with her next stop being San Francisco area. Don't forget your camera, Melissa!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pics! Though Melissa actually needs to move to New York. I mean, come on, SHOE SHOPPING!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Psh..Dallas is the new new york..with less congestion.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Doubtful... New York will always be the one and only!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

name a shop in NYC and I'll find where you can buy the same thing here. 

Though NYC does have the whole..subway system..wouldn't mind having that...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, subway and GREAT museums and wonderful wonderful restaurants and Central Park and sightseeing and basically a lot lot lot to offer!

I'm sorry, but nothing compares to New York.

And as for a store... how about Bergdorf Goodman and FAO Schwarz? There are also plenty of boutiques that are only here in New York City and no where else... Carolina Herrera comes to mind.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We'll just have to detain Melissa when she is here for Westminster. :spy:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

It was fun! I am posting the calendar in about 20 minutes and then on to these pics. 
Melissa


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I am soooooo jealous. I see the pics of her dogs and can only imagine how awesone Capote will look. I am thinking that Melissa needs to tour the US with her next stop being San Francisco area. Don't forget your camera, Melissa!!!!


Yes San Francisco area is the best!! ( has the best havs and people too!):whoo:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

We have WONDERFUL museums and restaurants here as well. Dallas actually has more restaurants per capita than any other city in the U.S. and is one of the lead places where restaurants get a leg up in the country.. Texans like to eat out ;o) 

Granted, we don't have a Bergdorf here, (we have every other major department store besides bloomingdales..but that's being built) and we do have an FAO Schwarz coming to Dallas by next year..at Northpark in dallas. Carolina Herrera is on N. Central Expressway in Dallas. 

Keep it coming!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Come on!! Melissa doesn't want to eat. She wants to hang with other Hav owners ( a bunch here in SF area) and buy shoes ( a bunch here in SF aREA) and meet breeders ( a bunch here in SF area) ETC!!!!~!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa we do have good food too!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes..but there is one thing that Melissa loves more than anything else that only Dallas has and none of ya'll will ever be able to get. 










...I believe that's enough to keep our gal here where she belongs.. lol


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm leaving in the morning and will arrive in Dallas by noon. I can't wait three days of shopping for me!!!!! I'm staying in the beautiful Hilton by the Galleria. My first day will be spent at Northpark. I love Dallas!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mindy, we will never agree on this. I don't think that anything can compare to NYC and you feel the same way about Dallas (although Dallas is NOT the new New York, I don't care what you say about that) so let's leave it at that.

Btw, there is no Carolina Herrera in Dallas according to her own website. Her line is available in different stores, but the actual boutique (which carries extra items) is only located in NYC and no where else in the US.

And I'm sure that Melissa wouldn't leave Dallas and Tony Romo.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh I'm sure Capote will look smashing if Melissa's the one who took pictures!!! Lucky you!!! 

Now c'mon ladies, do you really think you can compete with an international city like MONTREAL ?? Really?! Nah..... you can't beat the bistros, the festivals like the Intern'l Jazz Fest, Comedy Fest, Film fest and on and on ..... the fine dining, museums, theater, couture shopping and of course the men. aaahhh... the MEN! :biggrin1: 

Now Melissa, hon, you've been to France. Just think! A part of France, right here on the same continent as Texas, but cheaper to fly to!! Quelle bonne idée ! Viens chez-nous! :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, I would love to go see Montreal... every time I see pictures I want to go there.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha..we will agree to disagree. I do indeed love NYC.. It's a fantabulous city to visit..I had a load of fun when I was there, but dallas is home.  

As for Carolina Herrera, her store is at Northpark Mall across from Barneys. I'm not sure if there's a difference between Carolina Herrera and the CH Carolina Herrera store, but I think they're pretty much the same. They opened in '06. Not sure why it's not on the main CH site..


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote's exhausted! He's actually asleep at my side..that never happens..lol. Melissa and I wore him out..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mindy, I do think there's a difference between the two. One is CH Carolina Herrera and the other is Carolina Herrera New York... they have different clothes I believe and that's why it doesn't show up on the website unless you go into the CH section.

And let Capote sleep... it's tiring being a model.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha...you saying that makes me want to play right said fred 'I'm too sexy' 

If I could embed it I would.

...wouldn't it be great to put a collage together with this song?? rofl!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Melissa sent me a couple sneak previews!! Thought you might like to see them.. I'm so excited to see more!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The last one is my fav!!! What a stud muffin!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa great photos!!
SF area







and invites you over!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What great pics! I love the last one!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He looks so handsome!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

can't wait to see the ones with the christmas bows..and the ones of him and I!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh Mindy!You lucky duck!I adore the pictures of Capote.He is so cute and Melissa did such an awesome job!I love them all!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, that was fast!! Gorgeous shots of Capote. Melissa, what a wonderful job you did! I love them all, but that last one is adorable!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

More to come when they're cropped and edited..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos... I love the natural yet classy look of the first but the third one would be my christmas card!

The cowboys might be there but I think Melissa might have to travel my way to truly stalk him because Jessica (the other woman) lives in my hood (well somewhat!)

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

San Fran.. well there is the rain issue.. haha.. and man its north and kind of California. 
I love my CA friends though... And Kathy IS married to an EX Dallas CBOY. Goes a long way. 

L.A>... LAY OFF MY ROMO! Im lending him to Jessica, WHO I would like to point out is a Texas girl from Dallas. I could never live in the same area as Britney Spears. Im sorry. Its just wrong. However... it would be worth it to hang with Amanda. But she could always come to Dallas. 

I love Dallas, I love the area, the dining places. My friends... ( but actually most of my friends live out of state... cough cough **** OK. and FL. at the top of the list) 

But I would move to NYC in a freaking minute. The PROBLEM is I have a nice life here. To have that life in NYC, I need another rich boyfriend. Maybe two more. And then with three rich boyfriends I would be SO tired. AND then wouldn't that interfere with shopping? 

BUT to be able to go to Broadway on any given night... or say Le Cirque for the veal... or the Met. And I am a METS fan! Have the jersey! OH MY Peter Lugers. To walk to places... oh and the shopping...Bergdorf Goodmans is like heaven. 

Is it Feb yet? I DO LOVE DALLAS!!! But I want a condo in NYC. Overlooking Broadway, and a driver.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

SHH Melissa!! I was winning this one against Lina with the whole







Thing!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry... but what if my boyfriend reads this and thinks I don't really want that place in NYC? HAHA

I would love a house in Dallas, Hawaii, Montana and NYC. Doesn't that round it all out?

And where I go... Romo will folllow... HAHA

And OMG the calzones at the place across from the Phantom of the Opera.... <Insert Opera Music>


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Capote's pictures, especially the last one!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> San Fran.. well there is the rain issue.. haha.. and man its north and kind of California.
> I love my CA friends though... And Kathy IS married to an EX Dallas CBOY. Goes a long way.
> 
> L.A>... LAY OFF MY ROMO! Im lending him to Jessica, WHO I would like to point out is a Texas girl from Dallas. I could never live in the same area as Britney Spears. Im sorry. Its just wrong. However... it would be worth it to hang with Amanda. But she could always come to Dallas.
> ...


Hmmmmm, well the rain in N. CA is not around for long and if you like football players, remember Tom is a head coach of a semi-pro football team, so lot's of activities to attend to take pics of some hunks. Also, we have some beautiful scenery, like the redwoods, Tahoe, Yosemite, lot's of beaches and great sunsets!! Now add all the wonderful people, shopping, Havanese, dog shows, bars, and sun, what more could you ask for???? So, if moving in the future is a consideration, my vote is for you to come west my friend!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa you should TOTALLY move to NYC!!! And my future hubby has many many connections to great dining and great shows... not to mention Mets Playoff tickets every time they make it to the Playoffs (which they didn't this year, but I did have two great tickets if they had made it :frusty. Point is, we could hook you up! 

But you're right about the rich boyfriend... or three! NYC is expensive! If we made the same amount of money that we are making now only somewhere else, we wouldn't have to live in a 850 sq ft one bedroom apartment and instead we could live in a mansion someplace. LOL.

But that's alright... we're young... we'll enjoy the city while we can and then we'll move to the mansion elsewhere!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, I think NY is the best place for you to move! Your business would soar!!! You could live in Jersey, which is only a tad cheaper than NY, but NY is the best!

And Personally I think that the BEST part of that part of the country - is the NJ Playdates!!! 

Capote is gorguous - I too love the last one!! He is a doll.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mindy Capote is growing up to be such a handsome boy. I love all the pictures and cant wait to see more.

Gosh I would LOVE to have Melissa photograph my boys. If you are ever in the MA or NH area Melissa PLEASE, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG - those pics are gorgeous! Capote is very handsome.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The photos of Capote are wonderful. What a handsome boy. I like them all, I don't know how anyone can pick a favorite.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So all we have to do is get Brittney to follow Melissa around and she will move from city to city taking pics of our havs! Sounds like a great plan!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Melissa, I think NY is the best place for you to move! Your business would soar!!! You could live in Jersey, which is only a tad cheaper than NY, but NY is the best!
> 
> And Personally I think that the BEST part of that part of the country - is the NJ Playdates!!!
> 
> Capote is gorguous - I too love the last one!! He is a doll.


I'm with you. Melissa you *have* to move to New York. We will keep you so busy (as if you need us) and I'll find you a great house. C'mon, we'll all get together and paint the town red.

Capote's photos are incredible (as are all your photos). Milo's crying in the background. He wants to look like a star too.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK! That's it! What's wrong with moi??? I live here in Bid D and haven't made an appt. w/the famous Melissa to take pics of my handsome Valentino???? Capote's are adorable! I'm just concerned that Mr. Tino wouldn't sit still for a photo shoot! Melissa.....after Christmas you'll be hearing from me! When do you leave on your trip?? I love NYC! I'm a native Texan and LOVE Dallas but NYC is one of my fav's! Just spent 4 days there the week after Thanksgiving......magical!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I was worried about Pote sitting still as well..Melissa totally works with it.. At first he was lil nut. We actually took pictures of him jumping 3 feet to get a toy..lol. Then we'd pose him and I'd hold his butt down until right before Melissa would take the picture and she'd say his favorite word (( 'chicken?' )) to get his attention..lol. Thats what that look is on his face in all those pictures...it's his 'chicken' look.. 

All and all mr rambunctious was very good for the photoshoot..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That's encouraging! Valentino's fav words is "treat" and "walk"!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That's encouraging! Valentino's fav words are "treat" and "walk"! Woops....how did this post twice??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm.. I dunno, Vicki.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmmm... I dunno, Vicki. 

:biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yall are funny


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Capote looks great in those pics, so handsome. I love the last one the best. Melissa great job. Come to NY/NJ all us N.Easterners will keep you busy.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Aparently Melissa was heavily caffinated this evening..so lucky us we get more pics!!! Here's the ones she sent from the 'photoshoot'. She's gonna do some more on the plane to Hawaii (**jealous**)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, that's fog in San Francisco, not rain! LOL We don't get nearly the amount of rain that you do. Remember your recent flooding?  Our rain is only a couple weeks of the year and it's usually like this morning, "Oh, it rained? OH, you mean the patio has a little moisture. Got it!" Our "storm alerts" are because we had more than five minutes of drizzle and too many people don't know how to drive in it. Ha ha! No snow, no heat, no FREAKY SPIDERS that taunt you, and we're only second to NYC.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Those are adorable, Mindy! I love all the Christmas bows!

Is Capote wearing a big red bow in that first one?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mindy, Capote is stunning! and so are you!!!! Great Job Melissa! umm did anyone mention Boston!!! Tom Brady!!! need I say more!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

mmn...Brady's too cocky now. He was good a few years ago..when he was still new. Romo reminds me of a young Tom Brady. Still a lil nieve.  It's charming.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Mindy..

The photos turned out beatifully!!!! Capote is just adorable!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

*What Real RAIN looks like..*

This photo was taken up in Centrailia, Washington, Deceber 15th..this is just one example of RAIN here..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mindy - the pictures are just beautiful, love the one where Capote is wearing the bow. 
Diane - wow, that's a whole lot of rain, looks like a flood to me!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mindy, love the pics of you and Capote. The one with the bow in his face cracks me up.

Diane, I lived in Chehalis for a few months way back when. I can't believe they got so much rain.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Mindy, great pics of both you and Capote....you both are stunning


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

What a handsome devil Capote is!!
Lina,I'll take those Mets tickest whenever you can't make a game,hubby is a huge Met fan.
Lina,we need to get together after the holidays and let our pups "meet" each other.
Dot


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Mindy!Capote is a very handsome guy.....and you are very pretty! Melissa sure can take gorgeous pictures!

Funny Diane and Michele--you should mention Chehalis and Centrailia......I have family near there.Montesano and McCleary.When I was 6 I lived near Chehalis as well.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Those are such great pics! 
Love.

Melissa, you made me hungry for that calzone from the place across from 'Phantom'.
I can't remember the name of that restuarant, but it is in an old cathedral.
If anyone goes to see Phantom of the Opera, ya'll have to eat right across the street. It's YUM. 
By the way, if you meet an NYC cop named Paul, tell him Melissa and I said 'hey'. hehe
Dawna


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Mindy, I just love the photos Melissa took of you and Capote! My favorite are the ones with the Christmas bows - the colors are so pretty next to his white coat!

And Melissa, San Fran is great - the Macy's in Union Square has an ENTIRE floor devoted just to...SHOES!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I've gotta say Mindy, you're beautiful! Melissa, all the photos are wonderful! My favs of Capote are the very first one and the one of him with all the bows in front of him. He's gorgeous.

Wanda


----------

